

Ask HN: Looking for the name of an experimental programming language - RX14

I am trying to find the name of a programming langauge, but my google-fu has been ineffective.<p>It is an experimental programming language and the only features I remember were these:<p>- It allowed types as variable names like this:<p><pre><code>  TypeName = methodWhichReturnsType()
  TypeName.methodOnType()
</code></pre>
- It allowed multiple places for arguments in method names such as:<p><pre><code>  String add(String string1)To(String string2)</code></pre>
======
heimp
Was it Wake?

[http://wakelang.com/](http://wakelang.com/)

~~~
RX14
Ah, yes it was thank you!

